# Browning-Teamangler knackt dänischen Brassenrekord.



## Anglerboard-Team (27. September 2006)

*Browning-Teamangler knackt dänischen Brassenrekord.*

Tostedt. 
Dänemark ist zweifelsohne ein Paradies für Angler, die auf kapitale
Friedfische aus sind. Das unterstreicht der Rekord-Fang vom
Browning-Teamangler Peter Hansen aus Odense (Dänemark) eindrucksvoll. In den frühen Junitagen fischte er an einem großen See auf Fünen auf Großbrassen.

In zwei Metern Wassertiefe bot er an drei Ruten Boilies an. Nach einer Nacht
ohne Aktivitäten biss der ersehnte Kapitale gegen 6 Uhr morgens. Der durch
Laichausschlag deutlich als Männchen erkennbare Fisch wog 7,825 kg bei einer Länge von 70 cm. Jetzt im September wurde das Exemplar vom dänischen Rekord-Komitee offiziell anerkannt.

Als Montage verwendete Peter ein Method-Rig mit einem 50 g schweren
Futterblei, um das er eine Mischung aus Betain Mussle Mix und Big Fish und
Krazy Krill Pellets (alle Produkte von Browning) geknetet hatte. Ein einzelner Quantum-Boilie (16 mm, Cream & Honey) war am Haar angeködert.







Fotos: Peter Hansen mit dem beeindruckenden Brassen-Männchen, das ihm im
Juni an den Köder ging.


*Hier geths zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>*


----------

